# what is this error?



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

This Episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (39)

how do you get that Error?

i got it about 4 times now, all mine signal strength - is 95+

thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't say with certainty. If you post details others may chime in. 

Does History record anything on it?


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

This Episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (39)


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

before i do anything i think i found it, http://forums.directv.com/thread/11250179 but i wait to the forum chime in


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Type, in Search, *CLEARMYBOX*, and that may well cure it. I thought you were asking how do these happen. Probably corrupt Guide data as indicated.

Good luck!

Corrected typo......


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i will do it later and report back in few days


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Note there's a typo above Search for CLEARMYBOX not C:EARMYBOX


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What was the show and did it actually record?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> Note there's a typo above Search for CLEARMYBOX not C:EARMYBOX


I was thinking you run that command on the C drive on the DVR..... :rotfl:


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> What was the show and did it actually record?


Chasing Life (Twice) all i got was that error and didn't record anything of the show, and Bates Motel but with that one it did record a rerun a that episode


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, "earmybox" on the C drive does have a certain_* je ne sais quoi.*_


----------

